# I had a wake up call



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I recently had a very rude wake up call. I suffered a heart attack in late November of 2017. Ended up with three stents and a whoe bunch of new meds. Not what I would call fun. The point I'm making is that I felt fine, no indication that I had two blockages. One was 90% the other 85%. I was lucky to be where I was when it happened. My primary never even hinted there was a problem... Needless to say I now have a new primary and to my great excitement a cardiologist. Recovery is going well. Most recent labs say on the right track. Pay attention, because something like this could end your prepping days or the ability to implement your preps.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad you are on the mend!

Cardiovascular issues can any of us out of the game if we aren't very, very careful.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Glad to hear you're doing better.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good post, hope you stay on course, just as the Doc ordered!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad to hear your on the mend. I know all about Cardiologists and pills. Got to watch the old ticker and keep an eye on the pressure.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Heart issues can be silent assasins and can strike without prior warning. Glad you are doing well.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Had one of those nuclear stress heart tests done. The Doctors said I am fine , with a ventricular ejection fraction of 64%. No idea what that means, but I was average, and most people with blockages are down in the low 40's to 30's.
But, diet does need to change.
Its definitely a wake up call when you have these tests, stints, etc..


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine reared it's ugly head starting in the early 90's, . . . searing, stabbing, on-fire, heart pain.

All tests by different docs, heart cath, etc, . . . found a big fat zero, nothing.

By late '06, . . . hard exertion was getting impossible. Sprinting was out of the question, . . . even a short jog caused definite breathing problems.

Early '07, . . . blonde haired, over-aged-cheerleader looking, . . . pulmonary specialist (made the mistake of being annoyed at all her questions, . . . asked when I was going to see the doctor, . . . she explained in her best angry school marm tone, . . . "I AM THE DOCTOR"), . . . she sent me off for a bunch of lung function tests.

Tests all came back for lungs 100% AOK, . . . when I questioned her about the findings, . . . as she was walking towards the door, . . . she flipped her hand up in the air and told me it was probably my heart.

I really wanted to say "Yeah, . . . and you're a blonde too", . . . but I didn't.

Subsequent heart cath a couple months later, . . . voila, . . . aortic valve has a frozen "calcified" flap, . . . standing rigidly at attention, . . . locked in the "upright" position.

January '08, . . . got a pig valve replacing my original heart valve, . . . life is good again.

Long and short, . . . pain is God's way of telling us something is wrong. DON'T disbelieve it or shrug it off. My surgeon said I was down to about 6 months before I would have been doing permanent damage to my heart.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Dang! Glad you're still with us. If you don't mind sharing, what's your age? I'm closing in on 50 myself and stories like yours hit close to home like never before.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't know how you feel about GOD, But I Thank HIM that you pulled through.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hemi45 said:


> Dang! Glad you're still with us. If you don't mind sharing, what's your age? I'm closing in on 50 myself and stories like yours hit close to home like never before.


I am currently 55. It will definitely hit home the message that we are very mortal... My 10 ft. Tall and bullet proof just became 6' 3" and pass the body armor!


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Deebo said:


> Don't know how you feel about GOD, But I Thank HIM that you pulled through.


God is good! And I thank Him for all my blessings. I am very much convinced that my creator and savior has more plans for me.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks for all the words of encouragement. I appreciate the thoughts, my words for all who read this is pay attention and get screenings so as to stay on point.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

If there is no pain or other indication of any problem, what specific tests should you ask your primary doctor to set up for you? At 76 years age, I would be interested to know what I should be asking for to assure that my heart is functioning properly. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I would ask specifically about heart and circulatory functions. My doc found the blockage by echo cardiogram, but that was only performed because I was in the middle of a heart attack. Just talk to your doctors about any concerns, even without symptoms.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Stay the course with the meds and I hope you are in an exercise program?


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

paraquack said:


> Stay the course with the meds and I hope you are in an exercise program?


I am on course, have lost 45 lbs. and my labs came back yesterday well within range. Primary was very pleased with numbers. Cardio will see me next month.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

These issues also apply to women as well. This is one area where there is no discrimination.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Bigfoot63 said:


> These issues also apply to women as well. This is one area where there is no discrimination.


I'm 55, too. I think I'm pretty healthy but will take that under advisement. I'm due for a physical anyway.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

ajk1941 said:


> If there is no pain or other indication of any problem, what specific tests should you ask your primary doctor to set up for you? At 76 years age, I would be interested to know what I should be asking for to assure that my heart is functioning properly. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I would start with a Chest X ray to check for cardiomegaly (enlarged heart), EKG, Electrocardiogram (ultrasound of heart to obtain Ejection Fraction), Cardiac Stress Test (if abnormal probably followed by a Cardiac Catherizaton) , Labs : Coronary Risk Profile, BNP, Renal Panel....that would be a good start. If you tell them you have concerns they will be happy to order these and more that are specific to you and your situation.

NRG


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

@NewRiverGeorge - If you don't mind me asking, do you have a medical background?


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

@NewRiverGeorge - If you don't mind me asking, do you have a medical background?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Bigfoot63

WOW! Thanks for the heads up and damn glad you are doing fine and working toward a full recovery! God Bless you Sir!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

If I had a heart attack I would eat copious amounts of ganja treats daily.

Hope you are well.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bigfoot63 said:


> These issues also apply to women as well. This is one area where there is no discrimination.


Actually, Bigfoot63, there is a bit of discrimination.

There is a body of evidence to indicate many women mistake an upper back ache as nothing to worry about, . . . and indeed it is a heart attack.

And in that same article I was reading, . . . the percentage of "no pain" heart attacks is significantly higher in women, . . . where the damage is just done, . . . and the pain comes later.

But that is another subject, . . . glad all is well with you on this one.

Stay safe and keep reloading.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> I would start with a Chest X ray to check for cardiomegaly (enlarged heart), EKG, Electrocardiogram (ultrasound of heart to obtain Ejection Fraction), Cardiac Stress Test (if abnormal probably followed by a Cardiac Catherizaton) , Labs : Coronary Risk Profile, BNP, Renal Panel....that would be a good start. If you tell them you have concerns they will be happy to order these and more that are specific to you and your situation.
> 
> NRG





SierraGhost said:


> @NewRiverGeorge - If you don't mind me asking, do you have a medical background?


Hmmm .... either George is a medical professional or he stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night, huh?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

That is certainly a very scary wake up OP. I will wish you better health as time passes.
I try with some diligence to be healthy for a few reasons. First, my Father suddenly died of a massive heart attack in 1999 at the age of 55 with no warning and a clean bill of health from what I was told. Second, my family history is ripe with heart disease and heart attacks. I am 47 and have long had that worry about serious cardiac problems. I am at a very healthy weight, jog/exercise diligently, have a pretty good diet, no alcohol or smoking and see my MD as recommended. I do have high blood pressure, but that has dropped with exercise and weight loss. My cholesterol is average as well. Even with that my MD is looking at starting me on a cholesterol med as a precautionary move.
I want to stick around for a while yet for my Daughters and I am determined to be in fighting shape when the Commie lefties take things too far, as I plan to partake in the purging.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Glad you’re ok and recovering. The cardiovascular systems is nothing to take for granted.

Two years ago this month I had sporadic chest pains and pain down my left arm. Went to the ER and they jumped on it. I was admitted and a cardio guy called. 2 days in the hospital and every test possible and the results were negative. In fact they said I had the heart of someone much younger. What a relief!! Turns out it was a combination of an old chest/shoulder injury, pulled muscles and some asthma/allergies that combined to bring on the symptoms.

Point being that as we get up there, and our (maybe mine) mispent youth catch up to us, it’s good to go get a full check up of the major systems.

And with that in mind, I’m going to schedule my annual physical right now.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Bigfoot63 said:


> I recently had a very rude wake up call. I suffered a heart attack in late November of 2017. Ended up with three stents and a whoe bunch of new meds. Not what I would call fun. The point I'm making is that I felt fine, no indication that I had two blockages. One was 90% the other 85%. I was lucky to be where I was when it happened. My primary never even hinted there was a problem... Needless to say I now have a new primary and to my great excitement a cardiologist. Recovery is going well. Most recent labs say on the right track. Pay attention, because something like this could end your prepping days or the ability to implement your preps.


Glad you bumped into some folks to get a handle on it. Praise the Lord.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I am very thankful to the firemen at the station in Switzerland, fl. And to the cardio team the handled my case at baptist south, in Jacksonville, fl.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

There is a radio commercial here, it says that--the first symptom most people have of a heart attack IS a heart attack--or something like that. It is true, the science is not that good at detecting them, or may other serious things.
Like ulcers of the stomach, for instance. I had one that ruptured and I darn near croaked, and it was never detected, until it ruptured. It was some of the worst pain that I have endured.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Bigfoot63 said:


> I recently had a very rude wake up call. I suffered a heart attack in late November of 2017. Ended up with three stents and a whoe bunch of new meds. Not what I would call fun. The point I'm making is that I felt fine, no indication that I had two blockages. One was 90% the other 85%. I was lucky to be where I was when it happened. My primary never even hinted there was a problem... Needless to say I now have a new primary and to my great excitement a cardiologist. Recovery is going well. Most recent labs say on the right track. Pay attention, because something like this could end your prepping days or the ability to implement your preps.


So glad everything worked out for you and you're on the mend.

Can't help but think it's best to have happened now instead of post-shtf when good medical care isn't available. That goes for any type of health issue and getting good medical care & check ups and still get any problems taken care of or treated NOW while we still can. So if anyone hasn't been to a DR lately for a checkup or something odd getting checked out, don't put it off any longer.

Besides, if SHTF in the near future and either transportation &/or medical services weren't available.......how you going to take care of your family if you go down with something that could have been taken care of beforehand???? That goes for anyone of any age.

Trust me, from someone that has learned this the hard way.......if you have any, and I do mean ANY, concerns, get your butt to a DR & have it checked. Even if you don't have any concerns but has been awhile since you've seen the Dr or a physical exam and seem to be healthy. Get er done, just to be sure. The life you save, could be your own.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

@Bigfoot63 When you got the new primary... did they make mention of any early warning signs other than chest pain that you may have missed? Since turning 45, I've started getting a physical every year. Only thing that has my primary worried was my cholesterol, but with med is much lower now. At 47 I feel ok, swim twice a week and do some lifting and biking 3 times a week. No pains but I fart more now than when I was younger. :vs_shocked:


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I can relate to the farting more often, but to answer yor question, no the Dr. Did not mention anything in particular the I might have or should catch. He did the same cholesterol dance to meds... Six months and the bad is lower and the good well above where he wanted it to be. Of course the. Fried foods didn't help. Since the attack I dropped sixty pounds and like I said got the cholesterol under control. I feel better but I still ended up in the hospital again for a week long vacation with every test know to aliens( haha) turned out to be angina brought on by stress. Scared the crap out of me again.worst part is the blood thinners!! I fart and I'm bleeding from my elbow, I walk through a door and the back of my hand is pouring blood. Got to be careful!!!


----------

